# injecting in the legs



## STEVEO (Feb 13, 2017)

hi guys is it safe for me to inject in the legs, as i have small legs, my legs are disproportional from my upper body.... 
using alpha products at the mo.. so many mixed reviews on alpha!! any how my question to u guys is is safe to inject in the legs?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah sure. Many guys inject in their quads. How do you not know this yet?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 13, 2017)

Quads are an easy spot to inject a ye can see full on what yer doing.

So yes, pinning legs is as ok as pinning anywhere else.

An example:


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 13, 2017)

Good video noble


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 13, 2017)

I like my quads better than anywhere else on my body but that's me !! Give it a try and go from there everyone is different but YES you can !!!!


----------



## snake (Feb 13, 2017)

Beefcake said:


> Good video noble



I really like NS's music selection for his video.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 13, 2017)

That's the music that plays in my head when I pin


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe train your damn legs lol


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes, as others said legs are fine.  Be smart and safe/clean and you'll be fine.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe train your damn legs lol



That's what I was thinking. 

MAYBE if your legs are so small that you're afraid to pin them, gear isn't a good idea for the time being. 
Unless you're a paraplegic going for a bench only record.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 13, 2017)

I just started pinning my legs, and a few times have been amazing and completely painless, a few other times I have hit a nerve and had my quad jumping around and twitching for a little while... scared the crap outta me... but I am using too long of needles, so im sure that doesnt help...


----------



## bigdog (Feb 13, 2017)

I move my pins around a bit but the main spot is quads with a 1" needle.. so far so good...


----------



## Dex (Feb 13, 2017)

automatondan said:


> I just started pinning my legs, and a few times have been amazing and completely painless, a few other times I have hit a nerve and had my quad jumping around and twitching for a little while... scared the crap outta me... but I am using too long of needles, so im sure that doesnt help...



Yep, no thanks. I have had the same experience. My quads won't stay still and it sucks. Delts and ventroglutes for me.


----------



## Bicepticon (Feb 13, 2017)

Delts, Ventro, glutes, pecs are what works for me. My quads jiggle and spasm when I pin them.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 13, 2017)

I just pinned my quad in front of a nurse with a 20ga. Haven't pinned quads in years. Smooth as butter.

OP - squats...DO THEM


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2017)

I won't pin quads.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've done it many times, it was always rough for me


----------



## DHulk (Feb 13, 2017)

Only thing I put in my quads is gh with a slin pin other than that I don't pin oil in quads


----------



## IHI (Feb 13, 2017)

Been pinning my quads, alternating for years. Just super easy access for me, and like anybody pinning them, some painfree, some a wasp sting, some get the muscle/nerve twitch.

I know most the big swingin dicks use harpoons, but i carry little in the way of body fat on my legs and have a micro penis, and have had great luck using 25ga x 5/8" needles that i alao use on my delts. I save the 25ga x 1" for ass and vg areas. Used 22/23 ga needles first couple years, found its almost painless using the 25ga so ive stuck with them, im not in a race to empty a syringe lol, so if it takes a full minute, no phucks given on my end


----------



## BadBoys (Feb 15, 2017)

Avoid hitting the top of the leg. I go down alittle more toward the side. A good trick is to flex the quad and get it right where the quad ends on the side. I will post a pic but relax your leg before you inject . You want to inject where my middle finger is but not where my index finger is.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 15, 2017)

Ive never seen anyone go from the top down on quads so thats a new one to me. Ive always went in on the side. Outer side of quad and straight in. Instead of stright in from the top.
!S!


----------



## STEVEO (Feb 15, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Yeah sure. Many guys inject in their quads. How do you not know this yet?


just wanted to be sure, not a professional i guess..


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> Ive never seen anyone go from the top down on quads so thats a new one to me. Ive always went in on the side. Outer side of quad and straight in. Instead of stright in from the top.
> !S!



Same here brother.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2017)

In the middle of the outer quad. About 45* over from the top.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 15, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> In the middle of the outer quad. About 45* over from the top.



Tool had me model for this pic because he said his legs were too small and he was embarrassed. But, seeing how I am a good friend, I let him take a pic of my quads and post it like they were his.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 15, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> In the middle of the outer quad. About 45* over from the top.



When I recommended Tool buy some briefs for squatting....I had no idea how far he'd take the notion.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2017)

Dammit man. I got raisin nuts and a 3" pounder, I gotta take credit where I can.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 15, 2017)

You can pin all different places on quads, top, side, low, high.  If you keep going in the same spot you'll have scar tissue build up. I pin up and down both quads, lots of room to work with and very easy access.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> Ive never seen anyone go from the top down on quads so thats a new one to me. Ive always went in on the side. Outer side of quad and straight in. Instead of stright in from the top.
> !S!





Tren4Life said:


> Same here brother.




I always thought the same thing, but I just had to go to the Dr's office so the nurse could "teach" me how to inject my new trt script lol.

They told me quads or ass and prescribed me a 1"x20ga needle lol. I haven't pinned quads in around 15 years because my leg used to always twitch.

While i was playing dumb she instructed me to pin top down just a little higher then where the green guy above was showing. Was actually easy as fuk, and I'm now bringing quads back into the rotation, but I'll be using my usual 1"x25ga haha.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 15, 2017)

i once had to use a 16 gauge for a quad (was overseas, couldn't get anything else).  Felt like a nail goin in, but it was fine.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2017)

tunafisherman said:


> i once had to use a 16 gauge for a quad (was overseas, couldn't get anything else).  Felt like a nail goin in, but it was fine.



16ga? Did you even have to push the plunger or did the juice just drain into your leg? I've used many an 18ga, but have only been jammed with 16's while  donating blood.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 15, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> In the middle of the outer quad. About 45* over from the top.



Girl at work looked over my shoulder to ask me a question saw this and blushed lol

Probably thinks I'm gay now :32 (16):


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 15, 2017)

Gay for pay Z. Gay for pay.

I've always pinned on the side. Maybe I will give top down a shot


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 15, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Girl at work looked over my shoulder to ask me a question saw this and blushed lol
> 
> Probably thinks I'm gay now :32 (16):



You have yourself convinced this was her first clue? She's known for awhile man. This just confirmed it.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 17, 2017)

Injected both my quads yesterday. The pain is pretty bad. Worse pain I've gotten in a while. Any suggestions to help?


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Feb 17, 2017)

yes it's perfectly ok like any other muscle...And for me It's always easiest place for pinning...but that's me! go 4 it and see how it works 4 U!


----------



## IHI (Feb 17, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> Injected both my quads yesterday. The pain is pretty bad. Worse pain I've gotten in a while. Any suggestions to help?



Squats, anything to get the blood flowing


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I always thought the same thing, but I just had to go to the Dr's office so the nurse could "teach" me how to inject my new trt script lol.
> 
> They told me quads or ass and prescribed me a 1"x20ga needle lol. I haven't pinned quads in around 15 years because my leg used to always twitch.
> 
> While i was playing dumb she instructed me to pin top down just a little higher then where the green guy above was showing. Was actually easy as fuk, and I'm now bringing quads back into the rotation, but I'll be using my usual 1"x25ga haha.



I tried this yesterday. Righ in the center of the middle head. 1" 23 didn't even feel it go in. 3ml. 
Normal virgin muscle burn, but nearly painless today. I like it.


----------

